# It is tooooooo cold......



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

21 degrees is tooooooooo cold for Southern folk! We have to bundle up to go out and pee!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Haha and we were just complaining about 45 degrees! I think mine would refuse to go out in 21 degrees. Chloe has already given up here. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

They will go out with jackets on and they get it done quick. It is suppose to rain a lot tomorrow and be cold. Mine will draw the line with both rain and cold!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's in the 30's here and she won't go out in the boring front yard unless there's a neighbors dog out there, so I take her out in the backyard which she likes, but then I have to be out there freezing too!! I can watch her from the door or window when she goes in the front yard. 
I love Jaydas outfit. I want to see the side view of her in it. It looks like such a beautiful hoodie and it suits her.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, Ella has been going outside like a champ. We make jokes that she had to fend for herself in the wild before she came to us. Haha When we let Ella out Chloe just stays inside, but she's pad trained so it's not a necessity. She hasn't wanted to walk though. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> It's in the 30's here and she won't go out in the boring front yard unless there's a neighbors dog out there, so I take her out in the backyard which she likes, but then I have to be out there freezing too!! I can watch her from the door or window when she goes in the front yard.
> I love Jaydas outfit. I want to see the side view of her in it. It looks like such a beautiful hoodie and it suits her.


It's the Dazzle hoodie from the fabulous Auntie Elaina. Ruff Ruff brand and made of a soft minky material shaped like little rosetts.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

It's so cold here too! Mojo barely makes it out to pee, and I don't even want to take him! Days like today I'm so glad 3 of them are pad trained!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

It*s freeeezing cold here in Norway too....really cold ! Hehe...only 6 months until warmer weather hihi  Very cute sweather, love the soft pink look <3


----------



## LivingOurLoveSong (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh I am just dying from the cutest of it!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

LOVE that little hoodie. I'm so glad to hear that everyone is having the same issues...it is brutal outside and seems way to early in the season to be this cold.!! I keep putting on the clothes, Mia & Raisin seem ok, but poor little Lily is just shivering.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

She's sooo cute in that hoodie! Very stylish outfit to go out and pee.  Lilo's not a fan of the cold either... I wonder how she'll cope with winter when it properly kicks in. lol


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think that is the cutest Sapphire picture ever. She is just too cute!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with Stella,you should put that in for a contest.Freezing here,couldn't open my car boot this morning it was frozen


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

michele said:


> I agree with Stella,you should put that in for a contest.Freezing here,couldn't open my car boot this morning it was frozen


Thanks so much! Sapphire loves to pose for pictures. Too bad it is so cold. We are heading to the the beach for Thanksgiving.....it usually is not so cold


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's so adorable! We actually have some warm (and by warm I mean not below freezing) weather in our forecast! Odie might actually go walk if I take her outside.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Awww its warmer here than it usually is this time of year. We've only had 2 snows and they haven't lasted a day before melting. My pups had getting ready to go out.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love that hoodie, and of course the model is beautiful!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! Very cute!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That pic of her with the hood on is over the top adorable!! I am in love with that jacket.  Has the frigid weather blown through in your area? It's still cold here, but not as bad.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

that is a gorgeous sweater...she looks so warm and toasty in it...


----------

